# Atlanta Stove Works 15-36 A (information and help needed)



## Havoc_Hoarder (Mar 27, 2019)

Good evening,

This stove was my grandads stove who still lives in Atlanta Ga.  My father and I restored it about 20 years ago and has been sitting inside at my dads house and now my house this whole time just as decoration.  I am finally ready to sell it and let somebody else enjoy it.  Before I try to sell it, I am needing to know a few things about it and any advice that may help me out.

1. Model number says 15-36 A.  What does the "A" stand for?  I can't find anything about that online. 
2. About what year is this model?  Early 1900's?
3. In the condition it is in based on the pictures, what would be the ballpark value? (I would do some touch up work on it before I list it since it has been so long since it was restored)
4. What site would be the best place to sell/list an item like this? (I live in Jacksonville, FL)
5. Is there anything major missing that may decrease the value? Or is there anything special that this stove has that may increase the value?

I appreciate anybody that can help answer some of these question so I can list it properly with as much knowledge about it as I can.

Thanks, Josh


----------



## webfish (Mar 27, 2019)

This thread may help.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/atlanta-stove-works-15-36-manuals.146183/


----------



## Havoc_Hoarder (Mar 27, 2019)

webfish said:


> This thread may help.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/atlanta-stove-works-15-36-manuals.146183/



Thank you. I did read that thread and it did help with the age of it.  Wondering if the the value would be the same from that thread which was about 4 years ago and what sites or methods of selling other people may have had good success getting the best value for it.  I know it depends on the right buyer and timing.

And that "A" on the model number still has me very curious, maybe nothing.

Thanks again


----------



## Davehart (Mar 22, 2020)

This is really interesting! I was just offered a 15-36 yesterday, and it will be my “corona project”.  I have used wood stoves for 40 years, and use a sealed parlor stove for ancillary heating. My unit looks to be complete, and my wife has wanted one forever. Any tips from you folks would be welcome, and I’ll keep you up to date with my progress. Thanks! Dave


----------

